# Getting worse, what can I do?



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone had any advice. I'm 22, suffering from IBS-D. I've noticed that this has been getting much worse recently, to the point where I need to do something to save my sanity! It began with C prominent, had to take stuff for that due to terrible stomach pains. Hindsight is a great thing, I would do pretty much anything to have the C back now, at least I didn't have to worry about accidents!

Anyway, recently every couple of days I am having watery (sometimes explosive, sorry for the detail!) D at work. Not being in a traditional office, and only having a few people, it is noticed when I go back and forth to the loo 4 times in half hour! I can't concentrate on my work, I'm on edge worrying about my next attack. I dread meetings and travelling, both of which are part of the job. I've also had to start missing meeting friends and had more days off work than usual.

Medication wise, I started on Sertraline (SSRI) about 4 years ago. Back then I had no issues IBS wise, had stomach aches more than the usual person but nothing like this. Then about 2 years ago I noticed that I was getting terrible pains and D when I was trying to wean myself off the sertraline. Doc said to go back on it, as it was obviously keeping my stomach in check. But from then on I have been gradually getting worse. Been through the usual mebeverine etc cycle to no avail. Now have started Amitryptiline (or however you spell it) in preparation of coming back off the sertraline, as I know a side effect is D, and for amitryptiline C is a side effect. Been on both for about 2 months now but still getting worse. I'm also on lactose and gluten free diet, and attempting the FODMAP, but no improvements yet. Having to rely on Imodium just to survive the day.

My Doc hasn't sent me for any official tests, saying that it's obvious I have IBS. But I think I'm going to insist on some tests as it's getting ridiculous now, having a serious effect on my life. If it carries on like this I think I'm going to have to give up work, which I really don't want to do as I've landed one I love.

Apologies for the long post, I just need some more ideas, I'm getting desperate now. Thanks


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest telling your dr you want these tests done, anyway. And if he won't, maybe you should find a dr who will. My GI refused to make a definite IBS diagnosis until after she ran blood tests, stool tests, and we just did a colonoscopy. You need to be thorough to be sure it's not something else!


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

The assumption is often that the "gut is too fast, so let's slow it down". Perhaps that assumption is plain wrong. Maybe you should consider your issue to be SIBO. Trying to place speed controls on a gut that has the wrong bacteria as the majority doesn't sound like it will be much help.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

It is important that your doctor excludes more serious conditions although it is highly unlikely to be anything sinister at your age.


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, I have an appointment with a Dr next week so hopefully I'll get some tests lined up. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope you have a sympathetic doctor and one who listens.

Best wishes.


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Saying that "It's obvious that you have IBS" doesn't make sense. IBS is diagnosed when there is a lack of physical evidence for your symptoms. Things should be ruled out first. Common things that are checked for are Parasites, Gall Bladder Disease, Crohn's, and Ulcerative Colitis just to name a few. There's also several food intolerances and allergens.

If this doctor isn't a gastroenterologist, I would politely ask them to get you a referral.

Some doctors will assume that you have anxiety and/or depression induced IBS when psych meds prove helpful. That's sometimes the case, but it sounds like they have stopped working for you. A higher dose might help, but higher doses start affecting your personality more.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hello im 34 had ibs d for 4 yrs now its got progresivly worse .im in agony most days with cramps and spasims (sorry for spelling ) ive had test after test ive had camera up and down ,scans the lot ive been on soo many different meds .i work in a supermarket NIGHTMARE!!! im curently on the sick as my ibs d has got that bad im having bad panic attacks and my nerves are bad . ive got were i wont leave the house im to scared of an accident ! the doc has put me on amitriptyline 10mg to start ontop of mebrevirine and codine which i already take ,ive just started them and praying it helps i carnt afford not to work but carnt see me ever returning ibs d is awful and has compleatly wrecked my life ! im married with a understanding husband and 15 yr old son .i found this forum and its good to know im not the only 1 suffering !


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Went to the Dr's on Friday, saw a different one as I thought perhaps they may have some different ideas. I asked about getting more tests, but they said as I had had a blood test last year which showed my blood count, thyroid etc was fine they said there is no point going for further tests as it must be IBS! So as I result I have been given mebeverine and upped the amitriptyline to 20mg per night. I struggled to get up and work in the morning as it was on 10mg, so this week should be interesting.

What's the best way to go about getting a gastroenterologist? I'm thinking they won't refer me if they are convinced that IBS is the issue. I would love to go private and get it all sorted but I won't be able to afford it







I've looked into food sensitivity tests but that's £600 alone!

And hi decibel7 and shelivin, thanks for your posts. Shelivin, have you been to the dr's recently to ask abut different meds? I'm currently still working but I don't think I can carry on much longer, especially as I have to travel soon and am absolutely terrified!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Diagnosing IBS just based on blood tests without stool tests seems absolutely ridiculous to me. You need to rule out parasites and other infections that could be causing your symptoms.

Having said that, it is reasonable to move forward with the assumption that your problem *isn't* being caused by a parasite/pathogen. I'm having quite a bit of success with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. Unfortunately, I have to say that traveling while on the diet is quite difficult.

I've been writing about my experience on the diet at http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com.

Good luck,

Rich


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi ,yes ive been to the doctor twice in the last week and just been put on the amitripytline baring in mind this is a different doc to who i seen before and the only 1 to at least be trying to help me ! like ive said you feel like banging your head of a wall as nobody seems to have a clue its all trial n error.i recently missed my family holiday as i couldnt travel 1hr to the airport never mind the flight 3hrs i was deverstated and it pushed me over the edge hence my nerves going ,panic attacks and being on the sick for the last 3 weeks .i just want this missery to end ! no specific diets have ever helped me and ive tried everything .good luck!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

shelivin said:


> no specific diets have ever helped me and ive tried everything


Have you tried the Specific Carbohydrate Diet? Removing ALL complex carbohydrates for an extended period of time can reduce or eliminate gastrointestinal symptoms of IBS, IBD, Crohn's, and other gut problems.

I highly recommend getting a copy of "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall. There are thousands of people who have been helped by this diet, and I'm now one of them.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

I too have found that no specific diet helps me and the results of trying to be healthy how main stream media says you should have lead to more D- embarrassments than I can count. Here is what is currently helping me right now.

I cut out coffee and found I need to cut out all caffeine

I can not eat any raw vegetable

I've started taking Vitamin D, calcium, potassium, iron, I NEED to buy a probiotic though and have been researching what I should get

Breads, pasta, couscous, Quinoa, rice, rice noodles are my saving grace.

Potatoes, yams, squashes are good too

Toast and peanut butter is my go to if I'm hungry but worried about an upset tummy because I'm going out.

I've started taking Imodium regularly, at the suggestion of Rich on the site, and it's working.

Eating smaller meals

Limit sugar

I'm lactose intolerant too but if I stick to old cheddar or longer aged cheeses I'm fine

You have to find all your trigger foods and eliminate them before Imodium or any other medication will be effective.

Since starting this I have gone from a minimum 7 - D a day, very gassy all the time, knowing people can hear me in the bathroom and being terrifyingly embarrassed, to spending this weekend enjoying dinner parties at friends and even going a whole 24 hours without a BM. I'm going camping this coming weekend, so I need to be strict with my diet and try to keep my stomach as calm as possible. I hope to god this works, because this has been 10 years of embarrassment, pain,and fear.

Keep a food journal and there are some things that will be okay one day and not the next. But sometimes it's more what combinations you ate and not always just the single item.

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## Julie Haggy (Aug 12, 2013)

Please read my post of today (Julie Haggy). I found help and hope you can,also.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi yeh ive done food journals and have a list of trigger foods that i avoid but i have alot of foods that im ok with 1 minute and are a trigger the next but also think its the worrying of being ill that makes me ill if you know what i mean .its a tough cycle and its trail n error the meds im on now are helping so il just continue my journey and hope for the best .thankyou for your help !


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

worrying will definitely trigger symptoms. Anytime I would go out to for an evening with friends I would have one or too panic poops before I left the house! I know for the longest time I was missing the last trigger food that made it easy for worry or anything to trigger a reaction. That was my morning coffee.

Good luck


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry for your troubles. Over the years, I've come to pay attention to one thing--when a dr prescribes a drug so you get the side effect (this antidepressent is constipating) be very careful. Many of these drugs have side effects that don't show up for a long time and you don't know it's from this drug. Then, he adds another to fix this problem that he caused. Just be very aware about jumping on the drug bandwagon--if you are down due to ibs you don't really need an antidepressent, you need a fix for the ibs. Also, eventually you may have to come off this drug and then you see what you've been covering up all this time. Not saying don't take a drug, just saying be careful. Drugs are not magic.


----------



## myibscure (Aug 12, 2013)

ALL the doctors who insist that i have IBS really anger me. Frankly i need help not just being told the obvious. I want to need to know how to relief myself from IBS. Anyways one of the methods i used to cure my ibs is 5 HTTP. Although this is not a strong anti-depressant, at least it helped me a little combined with my exercise routine. There is a few things which i did to cure my IBS which you can read from my website or request here. Thanks.


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, thanks for all the advice.
Just an update, I have stopped the amitriptyline on advice from dr, have found that watery D is much less now. Though could just be due to the amount of immodium im taking! Getting so fed up thought f**k it, I'm taking it more often to try and keep it at bay. Wkend without it and now I'm suffering with D again. Off to drs to see what else they can do, but not hopeful! Want to try SCD but its quite a commitment! 
Anyway sorry for ranting, hope you are all well x


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

I remember what it was like making my first drastic diet change, when I went low carb for diabetes. I felt as if I'd become an alien, no longer able to eat like a human. A friend said, "You'll adjust in a few weeks. You can live through this. It's critical for your survival." It turned out to be much easier than I'd imagined, as I changed my frame of reference to see forbidden foods as hazardous. I focused on what I could eat, and I'm managing my diabetes much better than people who can't face giving up carbohydrates.

Since then I've had to go low salt, for hypertension and cope with lactose intolerance. A few months ago I also eliminated inflammatory foods from my diet. Now I'm experienced at diet restriction, and it's not scary at all.

So chicken-licken, you can go SCD if you try. We're here to support you, and interested in your progress.

One of my role models was the Adrian Paul's Duncan MacLeod in the Highlander series. In one scene a woman dreaded making a whole new life for herself. He said, "You can reinvent yourself. People transform themselves every day. I do it all the time."


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

HumanistRuth said:


> I remember what it was like making my first drastic diet change, when I went low carb for diabetes. I felt as if I'd become an alien, no longer able to eat like a human. A friend said, "You'll adjust in a few weeks. You can live through this. It's critical for your survival." It turned out to be much easier than I'd imagined, as I changed my frame of reference to see forbidden foods as hazardous. I focused on what I could eat, and I'm managing my diabetes much better than people who can't face giving up carbohydrates.


I agree with this wholeheartedly. My personal four food groups before the SCD were chips, hummus, chocolate, and port. I do miss them sometimes, but once I committed to trying something to make myself better, that became what was important, not whether or not I could have a chocolate bar.

Because of the success I've seen on the SCD, I'm happy to offer any advice to anyone who wants to give it a go.

Whatever you decide, chicken-licken, good luck!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## chicken-licken (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much fo all your support everyone. It means a lot! 
Really struggling the today and yesterday. Had to have day off yesterday as I felt so ill from 4 hours back and forth to the loo. Today felt better until I started eating my lunch. Halfway through and the urgency came on quickly! Now sat panicking at my desk as I need to go out at 2. I dont know if I can carry on like this. SCD seems the only way forward. Need to finish reading that book !!!


----------

